# How to do long exposure shots with the t2i



## Terry Lee

I am confused on how to do this. I own a T2i and cannot figure out how to set my camera up for long exposure shots. if someone can kinda give me a step-by-step explination that would be awesome!

thanks for your help,
Terry.


----------



## D-B-J

whats your definition of a long exposure? over thirty seconds? Not sure about canon models, as i am a nikon guy, but is there a bulb setting for shutter speed? Keep going past 30 seconds, and there should be.  This means that you press and hold the shutter for however long you want the exposure.  I bought a remote release cord with my nikon, with a shutter lock, which makes it MUCH easier to do.


----------



## table1349

Page 84 of your user manual.  Bulb mode.  A wired shutter release is helpful.  They are inexpensive and very useful for long exposures.


----------



## KmH

Terry Lee said:


> if someone can kinda give me a *step-by-step* explination that would be awesome!
> 
> thanks for your help,
> Terry.



get your camera user's manual.
turn to page 84.
read.
go back to begining of camera users manual.
read, until you reach the end of the camera users manual.
repeat steps 4 & 5 as necessary for understanding, or refer to specific sections as required.
If you don't have your camera's user's manual, you can download it at www.canaonusa.com.


----------



## bigtwinky

Long exposure = shutter open for a long time.  Lenght depends on how long you want it open.

You have to adjust aperture / ISO to ensure that while the shutter is open for a long time, you maintain a proper exposure.  If you are shooting at noon and just throw the dial to M and put 20 seconds, your image will be totally while.  

If the idea of adjusting aperture, ISO and shutter and how they affect what light hits the sensor in your camera is totally new to you, start reading about the basics of photography.  A decent start is Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson


----------



## mwcfarms

I just noticed Keith has a new avatar lol.......doubletake... anyways lol Grab a wireless remote for your long exposures. You can pick one up for $20 and it makes things a lot easier. That and a decent tripod. You exposure time is probably like Nikons. Goes from 30" which is 30 seconds to Bulb. In your program modes Tv, and manual. Good luck.


----------



## Terry Lee

Thanks alot everyone! I figured it out!


----------



## southwestrick

For others wanting a quick reference to "BULB" Setting on a T2i
1. Set MODE dial to <M>
2. Rotate the MAIN DIAL (Found just above the shutter button) to the left, and adjust the shutter speed past the 20", 25", 30"...then BULB (it is displayed on the rear LCD screen as you rotate the MAIN DIAL.

Aperture setting will need adjusted accordingly.

Use with a shutter release cable or remote shutter release, with camera on a tripod.  Trigger and continue to hold down for at least 3 seconds.  Camera will start counting seconds on the display. Trigger the release a 2nd time to end the exposure.


----------

